

Brands That Will Disappear In 2010 - vas_popovski
http://www.businessinsider.com/brands-that-will-disappear-in-2010-2009-12

======
michael_dorfman
I don't disagree with the general argument here, but the headline may be
overstating things a bit-- I tend to think that some of these brands may be
able to limp forward for a few more years before ultimately collapsing.
There's an art to circling the drain...

------
forensic
Why do they bother saying "Brands" when everyone knows that never happens?

Motorola, Kodak, Newsweek... whether they get bought out entirely or sold
piece by piece, those brandnames are not going anywhere. They may get new
management or aggressively downsize but there will always be Kodak products to
buy, Newsweek will always be on the stands, and same for Motorola.

So why say the "Brands won't exist"? I don't get it.

~~~
gcheong
Why do you say that "never" happens? Brandnames definitely do go away when
they become liabilities and not assets.

~~~
forensic
Which won't happen to the brands he listed.

The only brands that have actually become net liabilities are a small handful
of corrupt ones - Enron, WorldCom, stuff like that.

But Newsweek "disappearing in 2010"? Impossible.

------
bep
The source article, in one page: [http://247wallst.com/2009/12/02/the-ten-
brands-that-will-dis...](http://247wallst.com/2009/12/02/the-ten-brands-that-
will-disappear-in-2010/)

------
icey
It's so frustrating to have to click 10 times to see the list. I thought "Hey,
there's a printer-friendly version - I'll click that button!". Of course, it
only prints the page you're currently on.

Thanks for the amazing user experience, Business Insider.

~~~
sili
And the strange thing is, they only put 4 adds per page, so it's not like they
are breaking up the article to increase ad space. They do pimp their own
content alot though.

------
stilist
Must have been more than one writer involved—items 7–10 are in serious need of
punctuation and general editing. (‘Kodak won’t cease to exit.’; ‘Its fate as a
standalone company is however looking more and more like an inevitable fate.’)

~~~
bitwize
_‘Its fate as a standalone company is however looking more and more like an
inevitable fate.’_

It sounds like a 1980s videogame localization team wrote this bit of copy...

------
KWD
I hate when articles like this are split across multiple pages. Sure they want
to increase the number of their page views for ad revenue, but I'd love to
know the bounce rate on these multi-page lists. I did not bother to go
further.

------
wkdown
In an odd twist of irony, all ten companies post gains in 2010 while the
domain businessinsider.com is sold for $200 to a porn company looking to bank
on office affairs.

------
bitwize
Can we just say that advanced smartphone manufacturers who attempt to compete
with the iPhone will suffer massively for it?

~~~
run4yourlives
No. In fact HTC came out of nowhere post-iPhone.

~~~
mbrubeck
What? HTC was the largest manufacturer of Windows Mobile phones as early as
2006, when it was #3 in BusinessWeek's IT 100 (and #11 in 2005):
<http://www.businessweek.com/it100/2006/3.htm>

The company's sales and market cap grew explosively in the years just before
the iPhone launch in 2007. Since the iPhone launch, its stock is down 40%:
<http://www.google.com/finance?q=TPE:2498>

~~~
run4yourlives
Hrm, I stand corrected. There's a case of my own experience creating a bias. I
don't ever remember seeing HTC products before the iPhone, and now I see them
everywhere.

Shouldn't assume I suppose.

------
gcheong
Is there some point to that photo of Buffet eating a popcicle?

------
bioweek
I have a brokerage account at etrade. Is my money in danger?

